# Goose Meat Question



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

Has anyone ground up goose meat to use like hamburger ? 

I have a few more geese in the freezer than normal this year thanks to a productive opening day of the late season, and a couple trips to Todds Farm. 

I know I have read on here of people making it into sausage. Just wondering how good a hamburger it makes.


----------



## Ruger-44 (Apr 2, 2009)

I've never tried it but I was making chili last weekend and contemplating the lack of venison in it which made me wonder how ground goose would work in it. Let us know if you try it.


----------



## Stiny357 (Nov 8, 2009)

I have shredded it into a "pulled pork" style BBQ. I'm sure it would make good burger too. Check out Scott Leysath's www.*huntfishcook*.com for recipes, I know he's got some duck/goose burger and sausage recipes. I think there might be a goose burger recipe on DU's website too.


----------



## 1fish (Oct 2, 2006)

Yup, every goose I shoot gets made into burger. I just use a cheap counter top grinder I got off eBay for about $5. It's not fast, but it'll do 10lbs of goose in about 30 minutes.

Then I vacum seal it into 1lb packages and freeze it. 

The burger works great for things like chili, spaghetti, lasagna, taco/nacho meat, hamburger helper, shepards pie, goulash, etc.

I also take some of the ground meat and turn it into jerky using one of those jerky guns and a dehydrator (also got off ebay for a few bucks).

I usually don't use it for just plain hamburgers as it tends to dry out quick, but if that's what you want to do with it, just buy some beef fat and grind it in with the goose as you're making the burger and it'll keep it moist as your cooking it and add some flavor as well. Honestly, if you do this, most people would have trouble telling the difference from actual ground beef.

I typically skip the fat as that's one of the things I like about goose meat, it's pretty much fat free.


----------



## manitobawoj (Dec 12, 2009)

My father-in-law makes them all the time. He mixes 1/3 ground beef with 2/3 goose and mixes with diced onions and peppers. Cook them over charcoal or use some smoke if using a gass grill, makes a big difference.


----------



## montrose trapper (Nov 14, 2006)

I've made geese into burger before and the thing i've found is to use bacon as the fat. It adds a really good flavor to the goose and helps hold them together on the grill. Give it a shot and let us know what you think.


----------



## Chewbacca (Apr 5, 2006)

montrose trapper said:


> I've made geese into burger before and the thing i've found is to use bacon as the fat. It adds a really good flavor to the goose and helps hold them together on the grill. Give it a shot and let us know what you think.


Using bacon is a good idea. I've had venison burger made that way and it is fantastic!

I usually grind my geese with about 2/3 goose and 1/3 cheap, fatty hamburger and then make it into sausage. 

Also made some really good jerky last year with strips of the breasts (not ground). Jerky was going really well until I found a piece of shot that I missed picking out. Ouch!


----------



## Fall Flight Punisher (Aug 14, 2008)

I grind it up with 75% goose-duck to 25% pork fat. I will run threw twice to get a good even mix.


----------



## leadshot (Jan 21, 2010)

manitobawoj said:


> My father-in-law makes them all the time. He mixes 1/3 ground beef with 2/3 goose and mixes with diced onions and peppers. Cook them over charcoal or use some smoke if using a gass grill, makes a big difference.


 Sounds dry if I remember. Mix it with pork 50/50


----------



## manitobawoj (Dec 12, 2009)

leadshot said:


> Sounds dry if I remember. Mix it with pork 50/50


 Not dry when I made it myself, just Neil cooked them way to long.


----------



## EdB (Feb 28, 2002)

I make all my geese into jerkey. Try that with some of it.


----------



## Paperboy 1 (Aug 7, 2008)

I'm with the above post. Make some jerky!! I use Hy-Mountain Hickory jerky mix. AWESOME!!!

The burger part just doesn't do much for me. Never tried it though...


----------



## Bellyup (Nov 13, 2007)

I hope to try both. I just know it would be a lot easier to grind up some burger. 

I am not all that handy making jerky or sausage, and there is no real decent place around me that would make it for me. I had some venison a long time ago made into jerky by a local meat cutter shop, and I was not all that fond of it. So i am leary of using him again.


----------



## Papa Greco (Nov 30, 2009)

Next time I get a bunch of goose, I'm going to use my seasoning mix and make summer sausage out of it. I haven't tried it yet but I bet it would be great. I will soak the goose in salt water changing it every couple of times to get the blood out. 

It might also taste pretty good with my Swedish potato sausage mix. With that you use 6 pounds meat, 3 pounds baked potato, and 1 pound onion. It is kind of like a pastie in a tube. It also makes the meat go further. 

The Swedish potato sausage is fresh sausage so it isn't hard to make. You can just mix everything together and not even case it. If you aren't going to case it I would suggest throwing a few eggs in to bind it better. The summer sausage is a cured and cooked sausage and probably shouldn't be the first sausage you attempt. You mix your meat, my seasoning mix (including the cure packet) and let it cure for 3 days. Then you case it in 2.5" casings or create "logs" and triple wrap them in aluminum foil. You can't get a real hard sausage wrapping in aluminum foil though. Then you bake it at about 165-170 degrees for about 10 hours (use a meat thermometer and take it out once the meat is 160 degrees).

Good luck, Mike (Papa) Greco


----------



## old professor (Oct 26, 2008)

We have been making goose summer sausage with blue berries or cherries mixed in. We use a summer sausage mix from butcher-packer.com. For a ten lb. batch it takes 3# fatty ground pork to 7# ground goose. I prefer dry blue berries mixed in but one customer liked dried cherries. B-P also sells a 25# kit.


----------



## Papa Greco (Nov 30, 2009)

Thanks, Butcher-Packer is a great company, but I own my own sausage seasoning mix company. I prefer mine, and that is a totally biased opinion! Mike (Papa) Greco


----------

